# What a Rescue!



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Take a look at what Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue did last year.For those of you who haven't heard about this,it will bring a tear to your eyes.
I hope the link works.
Shane
http://www.fhgrr.com/NC_Goldens/NCgoldens1.html


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I feel sick after reading their page four: Page Four - A Survivor's Tail
, I just couldn't finish it... I admire all people from their rescue team.
joe


----------



## GoldenAussie (May 7, 2005)

OMG I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face! What a horrific tale!
Oh, I pray for those sweet goldens and hope they all find loving, caring homes, the type of home they deserve.

When you think they were once paraded around in showrings, groomed beautifully........what on earth happened to the original owners?? I can't figure this out!!!

Absolutely shocking. I will be passing this onto my other golden friends.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Kinda makes you want to do more.I wanted to go and help,but my health then prevented me.It's wonderful how so many people came together to help those poor Goldens,it shows Golden people are great.Shane


----------



## maya (Apr 14, 2005)

This just sickens me. How can anyone be this cruel?


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

These people should be locked in cages for weeks without food or water. An eye for an eye.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*Fhgrr*

Hi everyone,

I am new to the site and I am also a volunteer for FHGRR. I have a foster right now, her name is Dolly. She was whisked away from the Greenville Humane Society and brought to Foothills. She is about 1 1/2 and very frightened. She weighed only 40 lbs when I took her to the Vet. She has improved tremendously since she has been in our care, both emotionally and physically. She now weighs in at 46 lbs and is not quite as nervous, although loud noises still frighten her. 

I was not part of the rescue group during the NC raid, but have heard all the stories. Unfortunately, we just lost another one of those dogs last week due to a terrible accident. Please see the candle for Louie on the website. I have included pictures of Dolly and Beau.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What wonderful people you are to help these trusting and forgiving souls.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

lvngold,welcome to this forum.I have been a big fan of what your group gets done.You are ALL angels for the wonderful things your rescue group takes care off.
All the best,
Shane


----------



## AbbeyRose (May 22, 2005)

I have never read anything quite that disturbing, yet heartwarming. The trama these animal went through and the love and trust that they are still capable of.


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

What fantastic people to go help out those gorgeous goldens, It makes me want to throw up seeing how cruel people can be to such beautiful creatures.
It broke my heart to see that this beutiful breed could look just skin and bone.
But because of rescues like those, these beautiful goldens get a 2nd chance at life, those people deserve a medal!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!!! I am so happy that most were saved, and I get sick to my stomach thinking of those weeks they were in there all alone!
There is something SO SPECIAL about a rescue Golden
Ron


----------

